# What clinic?? I am 53 I will use non anonymous donor eggs & non anonymous donor sperm & gender selection



## Hopeful53 (8 mo ago)

Hi Everyone I hope someone can help me.
I am 53 yrs. I want the ivf with the following:
1 A clinic that treats ladies my age

2 I want to use non anonymous fresh donor eggs & non anonymous donor sperm

3 I want to use gender selection

4 A clinic that is not too expenive

5 My limit to spend is €32,000. I hope to get ivf with 6 eggs for that.

I have been looking at alot of clincs around the world & so confused at this stage. I am going through this massive decision alone. I have no partner. None of my siblings or friends know about it as they are very conserative & would be very against what I intend to do so I have no emotional support.
I have read online that the U.S. Mexico will treat older ladies & will do all I need bit U.S. is very expensive & Mexico is supposed to be unsafe for a lady to go to alone.
I really hope someone can help me.


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I am sorry you are going through this. You might email eggdonationfriends, and they will prepare you the list of clinics that meet your criteria. Their service is free. x


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

Hopeful53 said:


> Hi Everyone I hope someone can help me.
> I am 53 yrs. I want the ivf with the following:
> 1 A clinic that treats ladies my age
> 
> ...


Hello it's a good thing you know what you want. Try looking into the GCR.org website. They have a list and rankings of clinics worldwide. It might help with your search. As for me, I went to North Cyprus to a clinic called Dunya IVF. I know they help women over 50 like you.


----------



## VanGn (Jul 24, 2019)

Hopeful53 said:


> Hi Everyone I hope someone can help me.
> I am 53 yrs. I want the ivf with the following:
> 1 A clinic that treats ladies my age
> 
> ...


I agree with previous poster, search the GCR website. We also went to Dunya IVF in North Cyprus. We are a same sex couple and we used donor sperm with my own eggs. We got our baby boy on our second try. I was not 50 and above though. I was 41. But I believe they can accommodate 50 and above as long as they check out right, meaning the tests come out nicely. I hope you make a positive decision soon and good luck o your search!


----------

